# Illustrator clipping mask???



## wicky (Jul 25, 2005)

I create artwork in Illustrator, and then apply a clipping mask to hide the bits that I don't want to use.

When I export the Illustrator CS file as an image image (jpeg, tif) with the clipping mask, Illustrator exports the whole image and seems to ignore the clipping mask.

How do I export just the visible section of an Illustrator file?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 26, 2005)

In illustrator it's just a mask, not a clipping mask. Just FYI. Photoshop creates clipping masks. The difference is more semantic than anything else, but the photoshop clipping mask, when placed in an illustrator file, seems to work better than in illustrator.

Now as for your export, do you have any locked layers or locked items? If your mask is locked you might not be able to export it.

Also, if you have Photoshop CS try opening your illustrator doc in it and see if your mask sticks. If it does, save out the file format that you prefer.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 26, 2005)

Ignore this comment [In illustrator it's just a mask, not a clipping mask. Just FYI. Photoshop creates clipping masks. The difference is more semantic than anything else, but the photoshop clipping mask, when placed in an illustrator file, seems to work better than in illustrator.] It's just semantics and I didn't even say it right in the first place. I'm shagged


----------



## wicky (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for your help Nato. All sorted now. =)


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 29, 2005)

How did you fix it?


----------

